# whats hot whats not



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

hey, i need help finding a good air intake dyno proven i have pacetter header and apc muf. and plan to add 50 shot zex what puts out the most power on jdm sr20de someone said hotshot cai that things highin price but if its the best i want it .oh ya what about cutting the cat any help would be great thanx.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

HS CAI is generally considered the best intake. I would recommend you go CAT-back or you will never get the full gain of your intake and header. Also, the APC muffler is basically doing absolutely nothing other than being loud. Stick w/ performance parts or you are throwing your money away.

Leave the CAT alone, the stock Nissan CATs are only sucking 1-2hp top! Many people have dynoed their car comparing CAT vs. no CAT and found no difference...plus, you won't be breaking a federal law.

Additionally, if you go w/ no2 you will have to upgrade your clutch or you will make short work of it.


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

MX70 said:



> *hey, i need help finding a good air intake dyno proven i have pacetter header and apc muf. and plan to add 50 shot zex what puts out the most power on jdm sr20de someone said hotshot cai that things highin price but if its the best i want it .oh ya what about cutting the cat any help would be great thanx. *


 hey how does the pacesetter feel? i bought one a couple weeks ago and im waitin to install it. how long have you had it and has it givin you any probs?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

just got the car last week with blown motor put it inthe shop w/jdm motor and header should be out by wed. let ya know


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

well its fast cant get any traction header feels great need intake!!!! whats up wit chek engine light took it to shop twice still comes on


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I bet the check engine light is from the Pacesetter header, they are nortious for fucking w/ the o2 sensor. In fact, if I remember correctly, they don't even come w/ a location to plug the o2 sensor in. I would search the board, it has been talked about before. Sorry I don't have all the info., I own HS.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

had comp. check done pulled up egr valve what is that thing in front of motor looks like egr but called eai cut valve smoked a probe gt by 3 car lengths last night this thing catches third and will pull to the next lane way faster than my old civic


----------

